# RAM iBook G4



## trucbidulemachinchose (6 Mai 2014)

Bonjour, j'ai récemment acquéri un iBook G4 1,33 GHz, ça c'est bien, mais pour la RAM, c'est 512 Mo, et ça c'est très juste et j'arrive pas à faire tourner bien des vidéos youtubes, que je suis obligé de faire tourner à 144p (déjà bien pour un ordi dont on m'avait dit que on pouvait juste taper du texte  )

Alors, la vrai question que je me pose, c'est que j'ai un Eee PC 701 (1ere génération) qui ne me sert pas et je sais que il a d'origine 512 Mo. J'aimerais prendre cette RAM pour la mettre dans mon iBook G4. Il va pas cramer ni faire une bombe nucléaire ?

Dsl, je sais qu'il y a un autre sujet consacré à ça, mais mon ordi RRRAAAMMMEEE à mort quand je veux le mettre.


----------



## Sly54 (6 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,

Il y a deux modèles d'iBook G4 à 1,33 GHz :

PowerBook6,5 avec 1 slot mémoire dans lequel tu mets de la PC-2100 DDR266 200-pin SO-DIMM (PC-2700 supported; however it will run at only 266 MHz)
PowerBook6,7 avec 1 slot mémoire dans lequel tu mets de la PC-2700 DDR333 200-pin SO-DIMM

Ces deux modèles acceptent max une barrette de 1 Go de RAM, donc oublie ton idée de recycler ta barrette de 512 Mo 
Le 1er modèle a 256 Mo de mémoire sur la carte mère tandis que le second a 512 Mo. Donc respectivement tu pourras monter à 1,25 Go et 1,5 Go de RAM.


----------



## trucbidulemachinchose (6 Mai 2014)

Mais en fait je comprend pas. Le max si c'est 1Go, je peux très bien mettre un 512 Mo puisque 512Mo<1Go
Sur la carte mère, il y a 512 Mo de RAM. Par contre déjà que 512 Mo c'est très juste, 256 Mo, je me demande comment il fait pour marcher avec ça


----------



## Sly54 (6 Mai 2014)

SI tu as le PowerBook6,7, alors oui, si tu mets ta barrette de 512 Mo tu auras au total 1 Go de RAM.
Ce qui voudrait dire qu'actuellement le slot mémoire est vide ??

Par contre, si tu as le PowerBook6,5 avec actuellement 512 Mo de RAM, celle ci se répartit entre 256 Mo soudés sur la CM et une barrette de 256 Mo. Tu peux donc la remplacer par ta barrette de 512 Mo ce qui te donnera au total 768 Mo de RAM.

La question qui reste en suspens est "est-ce que la RAM de ton eePC est compatible" ?


----------



## trucbidulemachinchose (6 Mai 2014)

Qu'est-ce qu'il se passe au pire si je met une barette pas compatible ?


----------



## Sly54 (6 Mai 2014)

trucbidulemachinchose a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qu'il se passe au pire si je met une barette pas compatible ?


Au mieux, écran noir ou kernel panic.
Au pire  je ne sais pas s'il peut y avoir endommagement de la carte mère


----------



## trucbidulemachinchose (6 Mai 2014)

Voilà, j'ai un petit souci, j'ai essayé de mettre la barette de RAM de 512 Mo de mon Eee PC 701, sauf qu'elle rentre pas, pourtant ce sont les bonnes dimensions. J'ai peur que si j'achète une barrette de RAM qu'elle rentre pas et que je dépense 20 pour rien quoi.


----------



## Invité (6 Mai 2014)

si tu ne force pas comme un bourrin pour faire rentrer une barrette de Ram qui n'est pas compatible physiquement, tu ne risque rien.
Sauf l'écran noir, le KP, les bips au boot etc&#8230;
Il m'est arrivé de tester plusieurs dizaines de barrettes de PC sur un B/B sans plus de soucis.

Edit

Si elle ne rentre pas c'est pas la peine d'insister.
T'es sûr que les encoches sont au même endroit ?


----------



## trucbidulemachinchose (6 Mai 2014)

Oui oui, je suis sûr, les encoches sont au même endroit, sinon, j'aurais pas écrit ce messages


----------



## Invité (6 Mai 2014)

Ok,
alors pour mes iBook(s) je n'avais pas envie de dépenser des sous sans être sûr.
Donc, comme d'hab dans ce cas, j'ai commandé chez OWC.
Une barrette de 512 (le max) pour l'iBook G3@500MHz et une barrette de 1Go (le max) pour l'iBook G4@1,2GHz.

Je sais que c'est plus cher que de la récup de PC ou de l'achat sur Le BC ou LaBaie, mais là, ça marche !


----------



## trucbidulemachinchose (7 Mai 2014)

J'ai trouvé moins cher sur eBay à 8&#8364; 512 Mo. 512 Mo + 512 Mo = 1 Go de RAM. Ca pourra faire l'affaire pour de la bureautique genre NeoOffice ?


----------



## Invité (7 Mai 2014)

Je ne connais pas NéoOffice, mais OpenOffice qui tournait sans soucis sur l'iBook G4@1,2GHz
(mais 1,2Go de Ram et un petit SSD Pata)


----------



## trucbidulemachinchose (7 Mai 2014)

Mais je m'inquiète quand même de faire acheter à mes parents un truc à 10 qui ne marcherait pas après :hein:


----------



## Invité (7 Mai 2014)

Je n'en sais rien.
Comme je l'ai déjà dit, pour la Ram je ne transige pas, sauf quand j'ai des dizaines de barrettes du service informatique de ma boite pour tester, sinon j'achète chez OWC


----------



## trucbidulemachinchose (8 Mai 2014)

Je sais que sur mon PowerBook 1400cs/166, je pouvais allouer du disque dur à la RAM. Je pourrais pas faire pareil sur mon iBook G4, parce que srx, 40 Go, ça me suffirait amplement


----------



## trucbidulemachinchose (9 Mai 2014)

Coucou tout le monde 

Voilà, j'ai pris quelques photos

Slot vide






Avec la RAM du Eee PC à l'intérieur






Comme vous pouvez le voir, il n'y a que la grande partie de la barrette qui rentre. La petite partie "bloque" comme si la petite partie du slot était trop étroite. J'ai peur que si je commande une barrette de RAM, d'avoir le même problème.

Voilà, j'espère que c'est pas grave...


----------



## trucbidulemachinchose (11 Mai 2014)

Up


----------



## Sly54 (11 Mai 2014)

trucbidulemachinchose a dit:


> J'ai peur que si je commande une barrette de RAM, d'avoir le même problème.


Si tu commandes chez Crucial en utilisant leur configurateur, j'imagine que la barrette devrait entrer sans problème


----------



## trucbidulemachinchose (11 Mai 2014)

Et ça ? http://www.ebay.fr/itm/512MB-Memory...omputing_Apple_Laptops_ET&hash=item27c670a27f


----------



## lpl (11 Mai 2014)

Ça a l'air ok il me semble.


----------



## Invité (11 Mai 2014)

Je ne vois pas ce qui coince sur tes photos.
Si ce n'est que tu as engagé le taquet d'un côté, ce qui signifie que la barrette n'est pas parallèle au slot


----------



## trucbidulemachinchose (12 Mai 2014)

Invité a dit:


> Je ne vois pas ce qui coince sur tes photos.
> Si ce n'est que tu as engagé le taquet d'un côté, ce qui signifie que la barrette n'est pas parallèle au slot



J'ai essayé toutes les positions  mais ça n'a pas marché. C'est quand même bizarre qu'une barrette exactement de la même dimension ne rentre que d'un côté. 

Sur les photos, vous le trouvez comment le taquet du côté ou ça coince ?


----------



## Sly54 (12 Mai 2014)

J'ai du mal de voir ou ça coince 

Si les deux barrettes ont exactement la même taille, même épaisseur, c'est sûr que c'est bizarre que tu arrives à en insérer une et pas l'autre


----------

